
Bootstrapping a Business Around Open Source - pepachino
https://blog.phusion.nl/2015/10/30/bootstrapping-a-business-around-open-source/
======
sytse
I love the people from Phusion and their products. Building an open source
business involves many tradeoffs and it is great to see them articulated. I
know that they are watching HN so feel free to leave questions in the
comments.

